# Quick question... Raw



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Is beef lung MM or OM?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=is+beef+lung+mm+or+om%3F


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's MM! 

Lauri??????


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Its OM, second link after you click that link I posted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Except that link also said heart and gizzards were organ meat and they aren't.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know for sure (I rarely GET lung and when I do it's usually dehydrated) but I'd say err on the side of caution and feed it as a OM.

I'm guessing that it's actually a MM because of it's make-up.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hmm... I'm not sure about that link. I treat hearts as MM too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There she is!! I was just scoping your site!

http://www.rawdogranch.com/Basics.htm

Geez Denali!! I never thought about asking the butcher for the lungs!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm guessing it's MM too but I'm not sure. I can get it cheaper but I guess I'll just stick to the heart. It's only 15 cents more.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LOL. The butcher would probably look at me weird but I'm lucky there's a co op here and I don't have to go through them. 

Whenever we cut up meat in the garage the blood and gore gets everywhere.
You'll see us in there hacking away at big chunks of meat. 
I always wonder when the neighbors are going to report us to the police for murder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DH said the lady at the butcher's thought he was crazy when he asked for 2 hearts and 2 tongues. I might as well add lungs to that list! I have to call down to ask them to save the pork hearts anyways.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say that it is OM, heart is a true muscle. it pumps out blood. The gizzard is MM because it is a muscle that birds use to grind food.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> Geez Denali!! I never thought about asking the butcher for the lungs!!


Our butcher is GIVING us all of the meat he doesn't butcher to sell (organs, scrap meat, etc.)







We <3 our butcher


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08
> ...


AH! Lucky! I hope wherever I move for law school has better options for raw... I REALLY want to put Jerzey back on it!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just look for a small town butcher/meat processor









The only parts we can't have are any pancreas (pancrei? pancreases?). He's giving the pancreas to a Vet for a GSD with EPI whose owners can't afford the enzymes


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a really cool butcher. Kudos to him.


----------

